# Spiegel-Bericht: Mäuse machen mit Bussi-SMS



## sascha (12 April 2006)

PROFI-SIMSERIN

Mäuse machen mit Bussi-SMS

Maria simst andere in den Ruin: Die 20-Jährige jobbt bei einer SMS-Agentur und chattet jeden Abend unter zehn Pseudonymen gleichzeitig. Ihre Mission: Fleißig Fragen stellen und auch mal schmutzige Texte schreiben.

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/schule/0,1518,404017,00.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2006)

*AW: Spiegel-Bericht: Mäuse machen mit Bussi-SMS*

[link von mir zurück gezogen].....


----------



## rolf76 (18 April 2006)

*AW: Spiegel-Bericht: Mäuse machen mit Bussi-SMS*

Siehe dazu auch "Untergrundbericht aus einer SMS-Flirt-Agentur" bei Ronny Jahn.


----------

